# Truth or Dare...



## Frankie's Girl

Dance and lip sync to a song (we're doing "The Monster Mash" and "Purple People Eater")

Do an interpetive hula dance (may have a grass skirt they'll have to wear) with NO music

Eat a (gummy) mouse, or a real (chocolate covered) bug. (or something else weird... like ketchup covered spaghetti noodle "guts")

Have to go 1 hour without speaking - must pantomime.


----------



## lbelle3

hahaha....
we did this last year...here were some of our most entertaining dares:

*fake an orgasm (always a favorite)
*lick the nose of someone taller than you
*demonstrate your favorite sexual position with the first person that arrived to the party (u must 
make note of who that was)
*go commando for the rest of the night (someone actually did it) hahaha
*get on all 4s and bark like a dog
*make up a short rap about the host/hostess
*give us a 30sec sample of your best dirty talk

and the list went on and on... but im sure this will get your mind going 

have fun! we had a blast!


----------



## Val

I am going to a Dare game this year. This is my first party. Here's a few I found or came up with.

Pretend to bite the neck of another person.
Go outside and howl at the moon
Get the whole party to sing a long the Addams family theme.
Tell person to left why you deserve a spanking
Dance like a Ballerina
Wear a toilet paper turban.

Just a few. I thought everyone would be allowed to take or shot before doing their Dare. Or maybe even afterward as a reward... I still dunno yet.


----------



## Junit

DARES:

You must impersonate Dracula for the next ten minutes.

You must bite 3 people on the neck.

I dare you to trick or treat at the neighbors house and not leave until they yell at you or give candy. (Preferably not on Halloween)

I dare you to howl at the moon in a public place

I dare you to zombie stalk a total stranger


----------



## Junit

Blast. I should have read what other people suggested before coming up with the exact same ideas!


----------



## johnegilliland

*Many of these are repetitive, but a few aren't.*

We stole most of them from the web (including quite a few from HF):

Scream like a girl.

Laugh maniacally.

Do the limbo by yourself without a limbo stick.

Do not talk for 5 minutes. Do not explain if anyone asks. 

Walk through house saying "They're coming to get you, Barbara" in a low voice for 2 minutes.

Walk around saying "Children of the night, what music they make" for 2 minutes. 

Read the palm of someone you don't know.

Do the safety dance and sing the song.

Do and sing the Marcarena

You must act like a zombie for 5 minutes

Do an interpretive hula dance - with no music - for 1 minute

Impersonate the person you came with

Sing everything you say for 5 minutes.

Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute. Make sure you yell "yeehaw" a lot.

Say the words "I love to wear pink leather" after everything you say for the next 5 minutes 

Do a Halloween rap right now until the crowd tells you to stop.

Eat a handful of some gross food that we'll have to come up with

Attempt to bite the neck of the person your came with.

Handcuff yourself to the person to your left for 15 minutes

Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf.

Hitch a piggyback ride on someone.


----------



## nytjie740

freaky ****...


----------

